# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Совместный сон

## kosharrr

Дорогие опытные дамы, расскажите пожалуйста как у вас организован совместный сон, может какие-то мелочи будут полезны и для нас начинающих. Я сплю с дочкой под разными одеялами, она в центре, перекладываюсь на кормления. Стоит ли постельное белье стирать детским порошком? стелить пеленки ?как одевать? ну море вопросов даже всех предположить и не могу. Расскажите, вся ваша информация будет ценна. Напоминаю, Агате скоро 2 месяца, совместный сон ночной, дневной крайне редкий.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Расскажу, как у нас.
Мы спим под одним одеялом, если вообще спим под одеялом. Чаще я сплю под одеялом, а ребенок раскрытый или под легкой пеленочкой. Так сложилось с самого начала, он скидывает любые укрывальца.На маской школе в центре родительства, куда я ходила на курсы в беременность, рекомендовали спать всегда, чтобы ребенок был только со стороны мамы, т.е. не посередине, а скажем, папа с краю, мама посередине, ребенок у стенки. Это когда совсем младенец, как у тебя. Мы так пробовали, но очень неудобно ночью через папу перелезать, чтобы высаживать малыша. Но у нас два спальных места и часто муж от нас-копошунов сбегает на другую кровать. Так было и до рождения ребенка, так что я не в претензии. Ну и с подросшим ребенком когда спим вместе, сейчас ребенок спит там, где ему удобно, часто посередине, но бывает, что и у стенки,  с краю тоже, т.к. он никогда не спал на кроватке ночью, то он  рано понял, что такое край и даже в сонном состоянии ориентируется, где он.С рождением ребенка я все стираю детским порошком, просто покупаю его много. Детские негрязные вещи вообще просто полоскаю без средст. А скоро собираюсь и мыльные орехи попробовать.Т.к. у нас сын уже очень давно спит без подгузников ночью, в возрасте до 7ми месяцев бывало, но эпизодически, поэтому у нас всегда стоял вопрос, как ловить промахи. Я под это дело выделила шерстяное одеяло, которое не жалко, на него стелила пеленку, сверху ребенок, если вдруг я проспала его сигналы ночью и вот она лужа, то просто меняла пеленку. Но к чести маленького человека надо сказать, что он долго терпит. У него при таком подходе рано появилась ночная сухая пауза с 12 до 6ти. Ну и сейчас ночью я держу его над тазиком, хотя вру, я тормошу его папу и он держит над тазиком ночью, он писает, а утром он уже слезает с кровати и я его на горшок или в туалет ношу. Да, бывают проколы, но они все реже и реже. И памперсы на прогулку я надевала ребенку больше месяца назад. Вообще давно в пакет с ними не залезала. Думаю, что это в том числе потому, что даже ночью он без них.Вообще максимально раздетым держу ребенка и днем, и ночью. Зимой выставляла босиком на снег на балконе и сама выходила, сейчас весной держу открытой форточку много тоже.

----------


## Амина

Расскажу как сейчас у нас, т.к нас четверо) Спим вповалку) Папа, Тим, я , Арсений. Вообще, для Арсения стоит кроватка без боковинки, но спит чаще со мной, под мои одеялом. Тима тоже укрываю своим одеялом, но он раскрывается. Когда совсем крохи были, стелила пеленки. С Тимом - одноразовые, потому что так с Арсенькой клеенка и обычные пеленки надоели. На кормления я не перекладываюсь, с самого начала приноровилась с дного бока кормить двумя сисями. Правда,  у меня размер груди скромный... А вещи я все детским порошком стираю. Вообще, в обиходе в рождения Арсеньки только детский порошок остался. А теперь вот - Эковер и мыльные орехи. Высаживательный тазик стоит с моей стороны, папа спит у стенки, никто никому не мешает.

ПыСы. Олесь, ты получила мою статью о СС?

----------


## mamaRita

мы тоже вповалку, нас тоже четверо :Smile:  У старшего свой диванчик приставлен к общей кровати, но ночью он к нам перебирается. Малявку с вечера кормлю из одной сиси, а ночью только с другой, у которой он лежит. Сися привыкла :Smile:  Маленький был совсем - пеленки стелила, щас нет. Но честно говоря соскучилась я уже по свободной позе ночью в кровати... Давно, Марин, хочу тебя спросить, вы думаете как-нибудь ситуацию менять? Я думаю, но пока ничего дельного в голову не приходит... (пыталась маленького укладывать в кроватке - скандал необычайный...)

----------


## Амина

У нас пока возможности все равно нет)

----------


## kazangi

Мы всегда спали под одним одеялом, доча чаще всего сверху одеяла. Потом появилось отдельное легкое одеялко в кроватку, пользуемся им только зимой, летом спит под пеленкой и просто так. Пеленку подкладывала только месяца 4, потом стала класть на простынь. Белье стираю обычным порошком, честно говоря, даже в голову не приходило стирать детским)) Спит доча почти всегда посередине. Примерно с года приставили кроватку, иногда уползает туда или я ее кладу. Кормлю как придется))) сплю...не соображаю какой сисей кормлю, когда меняла и меняла ли вообще...Первые полгода определяла "на вес", какая потяжелей, ту и давала)) 
От папы опасность только одна - иногда накрывается с головой и дочу заодно накрывает, но она либо пищит, либо быстренько выбирается. На краю спала маленькая, когда еще не мога сама сильно ворочаться, ни разу не падала, а вот когда поползла, один раз нырнула между кроватью и окном, застряла возле батареи вниз головой. С того момента мы задумались, что пора приставить кроватку. 
Про одежду - чаще всего голышом, в подгузнике, осенью и весной, пока отопления нет и дома холодно - в костюмчике-слипе (все равно без одеяла спит), иногда маечку одеваю, но это больше не для тепла, а для удобства перекладывания, чтоб ногтями не поцарапать или не щипнуть случайно спросонья. Днем спит всегда в кроватке, вот у меня тоже вопрос - девочки, вы на дневной сон деток переодеваете? Моя краса спит в чем ходит, правда ходит она чаще всего в одних трусах, но если еще в чем-то заснет, я специально не раздеваю.

----------


## Амина

Учитывая, что мои все время максимум в трусах - ничего на дневной сон не меняю. На ночной - симаю трусы)

----------


## kosharrr

огромное спасибо за опыт, если еще кто-нибудь может написать буду только рада. Амина, меня впечатлило кормление 2 сисями с одной стороны(буду тренировать, у меня тоже не очень большие  :Smile: ) Пока к высаживанию иду чисто теоретически, вычитываю сигналы, у нас пока очень частный стул за ночь до 4 раз, очень боюсь промахов. Пока в памперсе, но бывает ловим в раковину, в очередную ночную помывку  :Smile: ))Надеюсь, скоро станет поменьше покаков и я стану более понятливая  :Smile:

----------


## Домик в деревне

kazangi, я тоже ничего перед дневным сном не переодеваю. Максимум снимаю штанишки или трусишки ему, т.к предлагаю пописать перед сном, а потом снова надевать лень, это же после надо снова снимать, т.к. после сна будет обязательно писать снова =)
kosharrr, понять, какой ритм помогает просто наблюдение. Закономерности и ритмы уже точно есть. Смотри, как она себя ведет перед тем, как покакать, тужится, кряхнит, попу отставляет, лицо сосредоточенное делает, ну и предлагай ей регулярно. Не хочет и ладно, но если у нее будет возможность, то она вскоре будет пользоваться именно таким способом, он ведь комфортнее. И это очень приятно, когда понимаешь ребенка без слов.

----------


## Jazz

А у нас так.
Спим втроем под одним одеялом: муж, я и сын. Но под одеялом все время только я - мои мужики ночью часто раскрываются. 
У нас кровать стоит изголовьем к стенке. Мелкий спит с краю слева от меня. Когда высаживались, папе нашему не мешали - сопел в две дырочки.  Поначалу мелкий просто лежал с краю. Когда начал переворачиваться, подложила под простынь с краю свернутое одеяло - чтобы не скатывлся во сне. А когда одеяло перестало быть препятствием, придвинули к дивану детскую кроватку (бортик не снимали) - тоже в качестве ограничителя. Чтобы мелкий не стукался головй об решетку и не застревал в ней руками-ногами, перевесила мягкий бортик на наружную сторону.
На кормления не перекладываемся, кормлю обеими. ИМХО, так гораздо удобнее! Когда кормлю "верхней" грудью, переворачиваюсь почти на живот, для равновесия обнимаю свою подушку и сгибаю в коленке "верхнюю" ногу. Тоже все это происходит в несознанке - утром не помню когда и сколько раз кормила. По разговорам со знакомымим мамочками убедилась, что размер груди при кормлении без перекладываний не имеет значения: успешно кормятся "сверху" и с единичкой и с четверкой. 
Постельное белье стираю обычным порошком и невонючим ополаскивателем.
Пеленку подстилала, пока мелкий активно срыгивал - чтобы не стирать простынь через день. Он у меня любитель наесться на ночь и не заснуть под грудью, а потом елозить полчаса по кровати - все было уделано. Когда спит без подгузника, подкладываю под него старое-доброе махровое полотенце, сложенное втрое - постельное белье сухое даже при аварии.
На ночь не одеваю никак, только подгузник (мы сейчас ночью не высаживаемся, это оказалось выше моих сил)))
Днем никак не одеваю и не раздеваю мелкого на сон (он пока по дому в футболочке лазает или голышом). Накрываю только краешком одеяла (как ни странно, днем он его не скидывает). Спит также на нашем диване.
А вообще, СС - это так здорово, так уютно и интимно! Не представляю, как некоторые обходятся без него...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Jazz, у нас тоже были моменты, когда я сдавалась и ночью не высаживались. Немного отдыхала и возобновляла. Потому что он в подгузнике весь извертится, и просыпается, и пищать начинает. А если высадить, то дальше спокойно спит. 
И вот еще по началу, мне кажется, надо-таки перекладывать на разные стороны, когда головка еще мягкая и нужно регулярно на разный бок класть.

----------


## Амина

Мои сами вертелись во сне. Арсенька на животе спал, преотлично голову сам поворачивал, а Тим и вовсе, как наедался,  разваливался на спине вольготно, по-барски)))

----------


## Jazz

Вот-вот, _Амина_, у меня Тимофей тоже сам переворачивается. У него, по-моему, чуть ли не срождения такая "мулька": насосаться и резко от меня отвернуться. 
_Skitaltseva_, я давно уже "сдалась". Именно потому что моему по барабану в памперс или под себя или высадиться. Он куда угодно дует без предупреждения и спит себе после этого преспокойненько даже в луже.

----------


## Амина

Jazz, прям как про моего Арсения написано))) И про резко отвернуться, и про "куда угодно дует"..... ))) И про преспокойный сон в луже...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Jazz, я так думаю, что если днем предлагать пописать и подмечать, как часто он это делает, то он потом все равно где-то после года, когда уже будет больше понимать, начнет сигналы подавать. Мы вот сегодня гуляли на улице, ребенок два раза  себя за трусишки потрогал, я его подержала - он и пописал. Такой маленький, вроде, а это дело соображает.

----------


## Амина

*Skitaltseva*, я сейчас с высоты свего опыта могу честно сказать - не начнет. Все понимает, все соображает, но запросто можно и не показать.. Хоть и высаживался с рождения и т.д. и т.п..... Разные детки, и сигналы, и желания, и потребности....

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

> такая "мулька": насосаться и резко от меня отвернуться.


И у нас так.

----------


## kazangi

и у нас бывает

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, моей хорошей подруге скоро рожать и у нее возникает много вопросов. Сама задать их пока волнуется, но все ответы с благодарностью прочтет. Тоже попробую ответить. Интересует опыт ВСЕХ!

_1. Если не пользоваться подгузниками, то как быть ночью?
2. Деть спит с тобой, под него что-то подкладывается?_

*Другие вопросы*

----------


## lastochka

Лично я всегда подкладывала чистую пеленочку, обычно причем фланелевую, потому что ситцевая скатывается, а фланель хорошо "прилипает" к нашей простыне и остается ровной и гладкой. Пеленку эту меняла с периодичностью раз в 2 дня(ночи) и проглаживала с двух сторон после стирки. Но это я тогда неопытная была))На самом деле мне и сейчас эта идея нравится, и я, наверное, буду так и делать. Просто не могу менять наше постельное белье каждую неделю(хотя бы раз в 2-3 недели меняю). А мы все потеем ночью, не всегда суперчистые...Ну и тот факт, что молоко-то в первое время из груди ручьями при ночном кормлении. Если не успел подставить под вторую грудь прокладку или просто пеленку, можно успеть схватить кусочек той, на которой малыш спит..И тогда не надо менять постельное белье, потому что молоко сладкое, и пятна на простыне от него жесткие, когда засыхают. А ночью что-то там замывать я очень ленюсь. Конечно, это имхо!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Да, я тоже всегда подкладывала что-то, месяцев до 7, наверное, или точно до пока не пополз и пеленка уже не актуальна стала, он с ней что только не делал, ну и ползать начал стал таким чумазым, что я уже перестала придавать значение стерильности. 
Мы еще высаживались с раннего возраста, поэтому был вопрос, как поймать промахи. Я складывала напополам толстое шерстяное одеяло, а на него стелила пару пеленок фланелевых. Если был промах, то меняла пеленку, ночью всегда держала на расстоянии вытянутой руки от себя стопку чистых. 
Все пеленки первый месяц гладили, потом как-то перестали. Ну и первую неделю (или две) мне  помогала мама, гладила все с двух сторон. Стирали да, детским порошком. Я и сейчас им стираю. Мне нравится, он без ярко-выраженной отдушки. Хочу попробовать мыльные орехи. Закажу скоро в закупке, наверное.

----------


## Еленк@

Некоторые спят на натуральных овечих шкурах. поверх-пеленка. но по -моему этот вариант хорош для тех, кто ночью высаживается.

----------


## kazangi

а мы подкладывали одноразовые пеленки, поначалу маленькой хватало, т.к. мес до 3х Улька во сне не вертелась особо, а потом стали все-таки в подгузнике спать, не выдержали... А совсем хорошо ночью высаживать, когда подгузники-трусики на попе - легко и быстро можно обратно надеть после высаживания и если описается, тоже не страшно.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот да, одноразовую пеленку хорошо подкладывать. я иногда делала конструкцию: шерстяное одеяло, сверху фланелевая пеленка, далее одноразовая. ночью одноразовую убирала после того, как пропущу попис (т.е. не предложу ему вовремя), далее есть еще один шанс, если и второй просплю, то рядом были еще чистые фланелевые.

----------


## darinka77

Я подкладывала небольшую клеенку, есть такие "стеганые", на нее пеленку фланелевую. Удобно было "возить" ребенка вместе с этой клеенкой с одной стороны кровати на другую, когда я ложилась на другой бок, чтоб поменять грудь. В жару летом спали без клеенки. В кровати под простыней у меня большая тефлоновая скатерть - спасала матрас когда сползали с клеенки. Ночью обычно просыпается чтоб пописать, начинает елозить и кряхтеть, но не всегда, бывает крепко спит или я сама крепко сплю.

----------


## kazangi

> Я подкладывала небольшую клеенку, есть такие "стеганые", на нее пеленку фланелевую.


вот, точно, совсем про нее забыла, у нас тоже такая активно используется до сих пор, классная штука.

----------


## nezabudka

я одноразовую переворачивала, а сверху байковую пеленочку стелила. так же стопка рядом, чтоб дотянуться. очень даже рекомендую.

----------


## котенок

было все также как и у многих клееночка, рядом стопочка пеленок на смену, но... ребенок у меня очень ползающий во сне(в течении ночи ее можно обнаружить где угодно на кровати), получается надо всю кровать клиенкой застилать. И мы перешли на подгузники на ночной сон, просто уже небыло сил от ее луж

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вводная: у меня очень хорошая знакомая родила дочку. Очень желанная девочка, ждали ее несколько лет. Чудесная семья, очень светлая, а дочку назвали Милолика, так красиво. Недавно выписались из роддома. Я для нее спрашивала про консультанта по гв, но, вроде, все в порядке, кормятся не по режиму, ночью в том числе. 
Собственно обсуждали разное в том числе гв ночью. Говорит, что боится задавить малышню ночью, что спит очень крепко, поэтому героически встает к кроватке. *Поделитесь опытом, как было у вас.* 
Просто у меня нет даже опыта вообще укладывания в кроватку. Она у нас стояла как комод несколько месяцев, пока мы ее не убрали ради освобождения жилого пространства и поставили на ее место комплекс "Ранний старт".

----------


## nezabudka

С Егором сразу спали вместе, но все же иногда я пыталась отделить его от нас, даже пару раз получилось, правда за ночь я раз 10 вставала, назвать это даже полусном трудно, т.к. не минуты сна в итоге! Ну его нафиг, подумала я, и забрала его к нам навсегда. Задавить нереально просто. Чувствуешь каждый вздох. Тепло, близость, понимаешь, когда детю жарко, когда лучше накрыть, даже комаров отгоняла))). С Евой никаких экспериментов - сразу с рождения на мне, около меня. Все счастливы!

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Мы месяцев с 3-х вместе спим, до этого боялась задавить

----------


## yakudza

Я в первые месяцы тоже ее перекладывала в кроватку. А чтобы особо не тормошить, перекладывала вместе с пеленочкой, на которой она засыпала. Так  руки-ноги в разные стороны не разваливаются, и пеленочка мамкой пахнет. Но через перу месяцев я (как и все в основном) поняла, что это лишний гемор, лучше мужа выпереть с кровати (если втроем неудобно. а если удобно, то и проблем нет). Муж был только за!
А задавить я никогда не боялась. Во первых, сон стал очень чутким, а во-вторых, она голос подаст.

----------


## Jazz

Мы мелкого попробовали поперекладывать в кроватку (вдруг, ему там понравится?), но экспериментировали так не больше 2-3 дней (не помню точно сколько). Потому что это было абсолютно бесполезно. Можно было укачивать и укармливать его часами. Если оставишь рядом или на своем животе/руках - продолжал спать. А если перекладываешь в кроватку (в любой фазе сна), то максимум через 5 минут начинали все с начала.
Про придавить - я думаю, это напрасные опасения. Действительно, у мамочек очень чуткий сон становится (как уже писали выше). А еще фазы сна синхронизируются. То есть когда малыш может беспокоиться-вертеться, то и у мамы поверхностный чуткий сон.
Я всегда спала и сплю, как убитая. В любой обстановке и в любых условиях; где упала, там и сплю (было, правда, одно-единственное исключение, но это к делу не относится))). Муж раньше жаловался, что я с него одеяло снимала, с кровати потихоньку спихивала. Но сейчас, когда открываю глаза, от мелкого всегда оказываюсь на "почтительном расстоянии" и всегда просыпаюсь на любое его недовольство.

----------


## котенок

тоже боялась задавить. Что бы этого неслучилось, поставила кроватку в притык к большой без передний стенки, и спать положила туда,но проснувшись ночью обноружила ее у себя под боком (то ли я ее подтащила во сне, то ли сама скатилась комне, для меня это осталось загадка).Страх сразу пропал и спать стали в обнимку. Был случай, когда папа навалился на нее(ооочень уставший с работы пришел), вернее была попытка. Он даже неуспел прикаснуться к ней, как она такой крик подняла, что я проснулась и переложила ее на другую сторону.

----------


## Амина

А мы и не пытались, и не боялись... Кровать широкая, мы некрупные. И вчетвером спали успешно))

----------


## Panda

ого - вчетвером!!! это какая же у вас кровать-то )))
мы часто втроем спим, и то в последнее время я дочку (3г8мес) стараюсь уложить в ее кровати, т.к. и она и муж любят лечь попросторнее, я между ними получаюсь
у нас кровать 140 см (ширина).

----------


## Амина

У нас 160 кровать...

----------


## Panda

круто! что все помещаетесь на 160 см - это просто круто!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

У нас тоже кровать 160, но муж регулярно уходит на другую кровать, потому что мы типа широко спим, ну и мы крупные все, думаю, это тоже имеет значение в кроватях. А еще! Мы когда покупали матрас, не посмотрели, что нам завернули, а дома развернули и ахнули, там было аж 180 см ширина! В кровать не подошел, пришлось вернуть. Но это АХ! Это такой класс. Это можно хоть вдоль, хоть поперек и еще надо постараться задеть друг друга при сне. Мечтаю о большой кровати, дааа.

----------


## Амина

Уже тесновато)))) Но все равно бывает. Хотя я  отпихиваю старшего в кроватку))))

----------


## котенок

у нас сейчас такой матрасик шириной180, но нам всеравно мало. То папа, то ребенок развалятся на всю кровать9 маленькии, а место занимают много), мне уголок достается

----------


## Galina

мы с рождения спим вместе. папа правда сначала боялся, что я задавлю маленького. но у нас кровать большая. пока все свободно помещаемся. и главное я ночами сплю и высыпаюсь

----------


## Galina

у нас кусочек тонкой клеенки и сверху фланеливая пеленка. спим все время без подгузников, но в трусиках.
как мне кажется если описается ночью то может описать все, а в трусиках только под себя))))))))))
в первые месяцы среди ночи высаживала
деть наверно испугался, что я ему так совсем спать не дам и теперь только утром писает
как начинает часов в 6-7 кряхтеть, я его на горшок, он даже глаза не открывает
потом дальше спать
на пеленке кажется достаточно удобно

----------


## Stace

Мы месяцев с четырех плотно спим втроем. Дочка между мамой и папой прекрасно себя чувствует. Мне удобно, мужу периодически))) А до этого убаюкивала на руках и в кроватку клала спать. А уже под утро часто дочка у меня под боком оказывалась - ну лень мне сидеть и кормить ее, если можно лежа и подремывая это сделать.

----------


## Домик в деревне

На днях разговаривала с подругой, которая боится уложить ребенка с собой в кровать и вспомнила. Когда только родился малыш, у него дыхание сбивчивое, было у вас так? Дышит-дышит, потом замирает на несколько секунд, потом опять. И так это тревожно. А когда лежишь рядом и твое дыхание легко касается его кожи, то он тоже начинает дышать ритмично, прямо синхронизируется ритм в момент, как только укладываешься рядом. И так потихоньку моя тревожность ушла и дыхание стало гораздо менее сбивчивым у ребенка. Для меня одно это было сильной мотивацией, чтобы спать вместе с малышом.
Вы замечали такое?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Galina, вот этот момент про описать все вокруг, это чисто мальчуковое. У девочек под себя и без трусиков получается. 
А у меня Дамир всегда просыпается на пописать, когда спит будет возиться пока не проснется.

----------


## Stace

> На днях разговаривала с подругой, которая боится уложить ребенка с собой в кровать и вспомнила. Когда только родился малыш, у него дыхание сбивчивое, было у вас так? Дышит-дышит, потом замирает на несколько секунд, потом опять. И так это тревожно. А когда лежишь рядом и твое дыхание легко касается его кожи, то он тоже начинает дышать ритмично, прямо синхронизируется ритм в момент, как только укладываешься рядом. И так потихоньку моя тревожность ушла и дыхание стало гораздо менее сбивчивым у ребенка. Для меня одно это было сильной мотивацией, чтобы спать вместе с малышом.
> Вы замечали такое?


было, было такое! Лежала она у нас в кроватке, а я все слушала дышит-не дышит. И часто казалось что не дышит. А вот когда в очередное ночное кормление мы с ней рядышком спали, то в унисон дышали и никаких вопросов не было)))

----------


## yakudza

Мы на 160 так и не поместились втроем. В обнимк спать не любим, каждому нужно пространтво.
В принципе, нверное можно было бы спать вместе, но муж к нам совсем не хочет. Есть взможность, он спит в другой комнате. Мы ему не мешаем, когда просыпаемся ночью, он нам не мешает, когда встает на работу. А я, когда Вику уложу, прихожу к нему пообниматься, поболтать.

----------


## yakudza

У нс на кровати дос их пор постелена волшебная простынь - сверху махровая ткань, снизу -клеенка. Все это на резинке. ООООчень удобно. Если надули клала пеленку фланелевую. За ночь под нами она высыхала.

----------


## Polixenia

Где купить такую чудо-простынку?

----------


## lastochka

ага, я бы тоже купила...у нас такая на Кипре на кровати в номере была...супервещь!

----------


## Kusya

у нас тоже есть такая простынка, только она называется чехол на матрас))) покупали в магазине "баю-бай" в калуге 3 года назад http://www.bau-buy.ru/goods/121.htm

----------


## kazangi

а у нас такая размером на детскую кроватку и без резинки, просто как пеленка, тоже пользуемся постоянно. Удобная штука и сохнет правда быстро.

----------


## Ramadana

Скажите, а во сколько родители при СС могут ложиться спать, если ребенок еще грудничок? Если например они совы, это не мешает ребенку. И можно смотреть телевизор перед сном, ребенок же рядом? Или ему нужен спец режим??????!!!!
ОЧень интересует данный вопрос!

----------


## kazangi

мы совы, Улька с рождения спать укладывается в 23.00, она засыпает, мы еще не спим. Как может ребенку мешать, что родители совы - не очень понятно. Почему-то принято детей укладывать в 21.00, почему? Имхо, ребенок должен жить в том же ритме, что и родители, тем более грудничок, т.к. еще нет принудительных "ограничителей" типа садика и школы. Зачем спец. режим? кому от этого хорошо? И как ребенок станет членом конкретной семьи, если его постоянно из нее выделять? Телевизор... мы включали иногда, что-нить посмотреть, на минимальной громкости, но по большей части старались выключать. Ребенок-то спит, но мозг его работает, а по телеку слишком много воздействующих приемов используется в любых программах. Считаю, что это не лучшим образом может отразиться.

----------


## Амина

Я могу вообще спать не лечь, деть спит. При просыпании бегаю с кухню, кормлю)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ну да, СС не значит засыпать одновременно с ребенком. Покормил, он заснул, ты отполз, сидишь в интернете до опупения свои дела делаешь, некоторые вот по ночам торты пекут, ага, а когда надо тебе приползаешь обратно под бочок. А также оч.помогает-таки спать все или почти все сны с ребенком и днем. Просто сильно восстанавливает силы и первое время, и вообще.
Телевизор - зло. Особенно вечером, особенно с подросшим грудничком. Может не заснуть, просыпаться от переживаний и всякое такое. С совсем младенцем проще, его на грудь, сиди-смотри свое кино, но это короткое время, они быстро начинают просекать и соображать.

----------


## kiara

Мы совы *ну это видно по времени моих сообщений и так))))))))))))))))))* С рождения мелкий спать укладывался на ночь ближе к 11-12, просыпался утром опять же в 11 и позже))) Днем мы очень долго, мес до 9, спали вместе *если сон дома*До сих пор, он тоже совенок, на ночь спать к 11, днем укладывается после 15 (даже в 17) и может до 20:00 дрыхнуть), утром просыпается в свои 10:30-11. Телика в спальне нет, комп тоже в другой комнате, мелкий спит, я уползаю в комп, если что - прибегаю к нему. Был маленький, каждые 2 часа искал меня, в 4 утра уже я точно должна была спать лечь, иначе мог расстроиться, сейчас уже ему фиолетово))) Приду иной раз спать, гля - мелкий на моем месте дрыхнет - прилез со своей кровати))) а бывает наоборот- я приду, его нет - улез к себе) сам.

----------


## yakudza

Расскажите, у кого есть опыт тандема!

Во времы второй бер-ти вы продолжали спать с ребенком и кормить его?
Когда родился малыш, вы стали спать втроем (вчетвером с папой?) и кормить детей по очереди?
Или как у вас было?

----------


## Амина

Во время втоторй Б спала вместе с ребенком, кормила, пока кормилось. ПОсле родов спать продолжали вместе, кормились, хоть и недолго тандемом, когда как кому удобно было, на ночь - вместе.

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://community.livejournal.com/kid...on/145922.html
а вы говорите Совместный сон =)
вот еще как дети спят. я впечатлилась разнообразием мира.

----------

